# Pre finished plywood drawers



## Shakerguy (Dec 16, 2014)

Howdy all,
I have a problem. I want to make drawers with pre finished 1/2" plywood. I am using a Kreg Jig. I set the bit for 1/2" material and put in the spacer in my Kreg jig as per the instructions. I then drilled my pocket holes without a problem. 
However, when I drove in my first three course 1" screws, one of the screws delaminates the piece of ply it was going into. 
What's up with that? Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Lefty


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

It's probably due to the plywood's thickness not being a full half inch. Most "1/2 inch" plywood is actually 12mm thick, which is about 15/32 or 0.47".

You can set the Kreg jig to a slightly shallower angle (one more notch on the stop) and you should be fine. Make sure to try on a piece of scrap first to make sure it doesn't punch through.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

YEPP ^^^^^^^^^^ THEY CHEAT SOMETIMES make it only 11mm thick :<))


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You're likely just too close to the edge. You
need a pilot hole and the jig doesn't do that.

I've never pocket screwed a 1/2" drawer box,
partially out of concern this would happen.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Good advice above. If you can't adjust the jig to make the screw depth shallower, you can grind the tip off the screws before you drive them. I wind up having to do that when I attach drawer slides to 1/2" plywood for my shop drawers. Even with the thickness of the slide material, the 1/2" screw still causes a bulge on the other side of the plywood.

Be careful grinding something small like that. I use vice grips for a secure hold.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

When I pocket screw frames I typically leave
a "horn" on the ends of the stiles and cut it
off after the screws are in. This is because
any wood that is screwed close to the edge
without a pilot hole might split. The extra
material of the horn prevents this.

If the horn is not feasible, I think driving the
screw a little, backing it off, driving a little
more and so forth may help to prevent
splitting.


----------



## Shakerguy (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. 
I found that if I just drilled from what would be the outside of the box there was plenty of room for the school. 
And by placing the holes on what becomes the front edge of the drawer the holes get covered with the drawer front. Same thing with the back. The holes are on the back side of the back where they are not seen.


----------



## Shakerguy (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Shakerguy (Dec 16, 2014)

Oops. The photo posted sideways. 
NoteTo Self:
Always cut drawer pieces to final dimension prior to drilling pocket holes.


----------



## Shakerguy (Dec 16, 2014)




----------

